
From Rags to Riches to Rags - shawndumas
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/04/20/opinion/sunday/from-rags-to-riches-to-rags.html?referer&_r=0
======
shawndumas
'It turns out that 12 percent of the population will find themselves in the
top 1 percent of the income distribution for at least one year. What’s more,
39 percent of Americans will spend a year in the top 5 percent of the income
distribution, 56 percent will find themselves in the top 10 percent, and a
whopping 73 percent will spend a year in the top 20 percent of the income
distribution.'

------
DrScump
(April 2014)

